# 알게 됐다 vs 깨달았다



## gahando

Hi all,

As far as I know, both of these mean 'to come to realize', but what's the difference?

My only guess is that 깨달았다 is more poetic? I've heard it more in love songs.

Thanks,
Ga Hando


----------



## Kross

They can have the same meaning in some circumstance because they have many definitions. The basic verb form for each of these two words is 알다, 깨닫다. English words equivalent to 알다 are to know, to understand, and to see. However, English words similar to 깨닫다 are to realize, to be aware of, and to comprehend. (It would be better if you provided the context you saw.)


----------



## gahando

Kross said:


> They can have the same meaning in some circumstance because they have many definitions. The basic verb form for each of these two words is 알다, 깨닫다. English words equivalent to 알다 are to know, to understand, and to see. However, English words similar to 깨닫다 are to realize, to be aware of, and to comprehend. (It would be better if you provided the context you saw.)


We had to translate in class 
"Only after breaking up did I realized I loved her," 
since we learned the grammar point that uses 후에야 (don't remember the exact grammar point right now since this was last year).
So, I remember writing something like 
"헤어질 한 후에야 그여자를 사랑한지(사랑했는지?) 깨달았어요" 
but (if I recall correctly) I was told to replace 깨달았어요 with 알게 됐어요. 
That's the context I am talking about.


----------



## Kross

gahando said:


> "헤어진 후에야 그 여자를 사랑했는지 깨달았어요"
> but (if I recall correctly) I was told to replace 깨달았어요 with 알게 됐어요.


I personally think that either 깨달었어요 or 알게 되었어요 is fine with the sentence. But a difference of meaning is that 깨달었어요 is more emphatic on the transition process of thinking that he suddenly realized his love for her. He had not known that before. I'd like to hear what other natives think of that. (I don't know if there are governing rules about this.)


----------



## alohaoe

거의 비슷합니다. 서로 바꿔 써도 의미 변화가 미미한 경우가 많아요.

깨달았다는 realize, understand, grasp, perceive, learn a lesson.. 으로 번역 가능.
알게 되다는 몰랐던 사실을 알게 되었을 때 쓰는 거예요. 단순한 지식일 수도 있죠. 반면 깨달았다는 단순 지식에서는 잘 안씁니다.

예.
그 사건으로 아빠의 사랑을 깨달았다. 아빠의 사랑을 알게 됐다. (both ok. but 깨달았다 is slightly preferred)
그가 설명을 잘 해 주어서 기계 작동법을 알게 되었다. 작동법을 깨달았다. (in this case 깨달았다 sound a little strange, though ok. 그 전에 알려고 노력했지만 실패했다거나 작동법이 어려울 경우에는 깨달았다를 쓸 수도 있어요.)
우리 아이는 영어 알파벳을 알게 되었다.(O) 깨달았다(X - because there's nothing to be 깨닫다 in alphabets. they are too simple to be 깨닫다) 영어 알파벳을 깨우쳤다.(O)


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

깨달음이란 말은 종교적인 의미 (특히 불교)로도 많이 쓰이지요.


----------

